# Numbers and dots



## ColdThirst (Dec 27, 2007)

I always see everyones posts with their animals that they have and 1.0.1 and 1.0. and 1.0.1. beside the names, I know this has somthing to do with how many and how old but how does it work exactly? Thanks


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 27, 2007)

male.female.unknown

Tell us what you've got!! Pictures preferred.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 27, 2007)

during summer I was moving a mulch pile with the tractor and came across an entire clutch of grey rat snake eggs, 27 in all. Since i had to use the mulch i had no choice but to take all of them back to my apt. and hatch them of course!!! All but 8 hatched, I am very proud of that considering, i had never owned a reptile before or hatched eggs, i was mostly an aquarium person. anyway through extensive research i managed to hatch all but 8 and i kept the last one.

So i have the grey rat snake, a rescued baby boa constrictor from a family full of little kids and poor conditions, and a new emporer scorpion, and hopefully if all goes to plan, a new baby tegu this ay/june, and i have a 55gal. freshwater aquarium w/30 tropical fish

My pics of them are all on <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace.com/uncookedlime">www.myspace.com/uncookedlime</a><!-- w --> under pets.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 27, 2007)

My Boa 





Emperor





Grey Rat Snake


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool pics, welcome to the TeguTalk community, I also added you to mt friends list on Myspace.


----------



## Mike (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice pics! I love emperors.


----------



## DZLife (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm gonna add you on my myspace as well. Welcome to Varnyard's magical forum.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks, Im really looking forward to owning a tegu, my roomate was gonna put up the cash for one, but then he found out he had to go back to Iraq in Feb. so he backed out sfter we researched them for weeks. I finally decided to make the plunge and do it myself, and i am soo excited, even if I dont get one till may, it will still be worth it when i have a 5ft lizzard to pal around with all day! And with my boa, who's gonna be almost as awesome.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 29, 2007)

ColdThirst said:


> Thanks, Im really looking forward to owning a tegu, my roomate was gonna put up the cash for one, but then he found out he had to go back to Iraq in Feb. so he backed out sfter we researched them for weeks. I finally decided to make the plunge and do it myself, and i am soo excited, even if I dont get one till may, it will still be worth it when i have a 5ft lizzard to pal around with all day! And with my boa, who's gonna be almost as awesome.



I think I see another tegu addiction starting, not that it is a bad thing. I have the addiction bad, I could not stop at just one. :lol: 
Now I have 41 adults and about 30 young ones. :roll:


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 29, 2007)

haha I would say thats excessive, but i think it might just be completly... necessary :lol:


----------

